# FREE MONEY



## laurie sullivan (Aug 10, 2008)

I just finished a 2 day garage sale and we have a large box of shredded money if you all want some. my neighbor use to work for a commissary at the Federal Reserve Bank before the stroke got him. he is fine but disabled now. send me a PM with an address and I would be happy to ship some to you VIA US snail mail.

If you choose to reciprocate with wood.....smiles all over my face.

Laurie


----------



## RussFairfield (Aug 10, 2008)

*I got a better offer*

Why would I take this when there is a lady in Africa who wants to give me $5-million?


----------



## laurie sullivan (Aug 10, 2008)

you'll have to buy your own glue.......


----------



## jharvey1309 (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd love to get my hands on some if possible.  I'm In Canada.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 10, 2008)

Laurie, if you send some to jharvey, you may have a difficult time getting the shredded dollars converted to shredded Canadian.


----------



## jharvey1309 (Aug 10, 2008)

it won't be near as colorful as ours


----------



## Fred (Aug 11, 2008)

Laurie ... I would like to receive a double handful of that "free money" you are offering. I will gladly send you a grouping of several different pen blanks that I have. I do believe you will be pleased with the trade too! :biggrin: 

Thank you for the offering! :smile-big:

PM sent with my mailing information.


----------



## LEAP (Aug 11, 2008)

Laurie, My daughter would love some. She is casting everything she can get her hands on. I'm going to start buying the resin in 5 gallon buckets. I'd be happy to trade you a few blanks.


----------



## Skye (Aug 11, 2008)

I've got a little baggy. It's neat for casting. Just roll the glue covered tubes around in it, then cast it.


----------



## RONB (Aug 11, 2008)

i WOULD LIKE TO GET SOME WHILE IT LASTS. I'LL SEND YOU SOME ACRYLIC BLANKS BACK.
THANKS.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 11, 2008)

Laurie Pm Sent

Im in for a trade!


----------



## laurie sullivan (Aug 11, 2008)

okay, for all that replied (this is a general reply) I have packed it all up and they will be mailed tomorrow. so you should see it before the end ofr the week. have fun. I want to see what you have come up with. 

as for me, surprise me and I'm not looking for a lot, just a few blanks from your area. I love to trade. 

just so you know what I have, here is a picture of a bowl with my pocket pen in it......now mind you, this just made a small dent in the box of cash I have. I will be making pens for my neighbor and his wife. I too will be casting to see how I do.

Laurie


----------



## greenmtnguy (Aug 12, 2008)

Laurie,
I sent a Pm but not sure my contact info shows up. If it doesn't, I'm interested.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 13, 2008)

I would be interested in some of the money.  I will send you a PM.


----------



## saltwein (Aug 13, 2008)

I would also like some of the money! Be glad to send you some outstanding blanks!

Regards, Steve


----------



## Ozzy (Aug 13, 2008)

Laurie,
 I would like some of that money too. I sent you a pm.   Thanks.


----------



## brez (Aug 13, 2008)

Laurie,

I would like some if you still have any.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## RichAldrich (Aug 14, 2008)

Laurie:

PM sent.

Thanks Rich


----------



## titan2 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hope some is left.........leaving you a PM.....


----------



## Charles (Aug 15, 2008)

If you still have some please count me in. pm me, thanks.


----------



## Hosspen (Aug 15, 2008)

Laurie,
The shredded green came in today. It's fine, real fine. Thanks for sharing. I hope you like the blanks I sent.  If you have any questions about them let me know.


----------



## JayDevin (Aug 16, 2008)

Laurie

I got the cash. Im looking for some great stuff for you! DOnt worry its coming! I will be out of town a few days , But I have not FOrgetten you!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 16, 2008)

Laurie,
Got the shredded money, will be sending some wood from this area, hope ya like it.


----------



## LEAP (Aug 18, 2008)

Laurie, The cash came today! My daughter is very excited to make a few blanks. What type of blanks would you like in return? I can do wood, Aluminum , home brew PR, let me know.


----------



## Monty (Aug 18, 2008)

Laurie,
Received mine. PM sent.


----------



## GoodTurns (Aug 18, 2008)

package received...kid didn't believe mne when I told him it was an envelope full of cash!  Should have seen the look on his face!  I'll get a goodie pack out to you this week!

Jon


----------



## Fred (Aug 18, 2008)

Laurie .... I received my winnings today and so far have used almost three rolls of scotch tape. I have almost finished getting one corner put back together. It has taken me all day and I must get some rest. 

Maybe while I am resting I can get your surprise package put in the system and get it out to you in the morning.

Thanks for the stash ... :biggrin:


----------



## dwdwoodwork (Aug 18, 2008)

HI ,

I would like some free money. Please e-mail me at dom_drs@yahoo.com. 

Thank yuo 
Dom


----------



## jharvey1309 (Aug 19, 2008)

Money arrived today.  Thanks so much.  you have an incoming as well


----------



## titan2 (Aug 20, 2008)

*Money*

Laurie,

Did you get my last PM with my address?

Just wanted to make sure I got it to you....


THANKS.....


----------



## titan2 (Aug 22, 2008)

Laurie,

Got it!!!  That was quick........it was waiting for me when I go home on Thursday.

Thanks......I'll be sending you something back once I find something unique!!!


Later......


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 22, 2008)

Lauie,

If you still have any of the shredded money available, I'd love to give it a try.  Please let me know how to proceed.

Jim Smith
Conyers, Georgia


----------



## JohnU (Aug 22, 2008)

If theres any left, I would be interested to send you some blanks for a swap.


----------



## woodchip (Aug 23, 2008)

I would be interested in some if you still have any left please. What would you like in return?


----------



## ozne69 (Aug 25, 2008)

*love soom*

I would love some


----------

